# Induction hob,which one



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Before i go and spend some money on a induction hob for the motorhome. can anyone recommend one please .

Les


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

we use two of these on a daily basis {saves electricity} from QVC. You can try for 30 days and i no like return it

link


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Richard,
My wife say`s it would be to small for our purpose.
Thanks for your input.

Les


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

lifestyle said:


> Richard,
> My wife say`s it would be to small for our purpose.
> Thanks for your input.
> 
> Les


We have three different models one of which we use in the MH and the cooking surface is not much different on any of them

LINK


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

We use the Andrew James hob , £28.00 from Amazon. Very quick, takes most sizes of pan.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

We got a Swan SIH101 when it was on offer from Robert Dyas, been very pleased with it. Touch controls for power, time and even temperature - great for simmering.


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

We also got the Andrew James hob for the van and was so impressed
We now have a 2 ring one for the home.
This is the one LINK


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The wife got one that was on offer at Lakeland (£39.99). We are rarely on hookup so it has not yet been used. However, we are in the process of getting a new kitchen extension and will be without full cooking facilities for a time, so it should be well used at home.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We use the Andrew James double hob version when we are working on sites. It is a good piece of kit, but beaware if using it in the van. If you have both hobs on fairly high you won't be able to use anything else of a high wattage, i.e kettle, fan heater or water heater, other wise it will trip out the hook up post.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Thank you all for your input,i will let you know which one we choose.
That now may well be in the January sales.

Les


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Just to update you all.We eventually purchased the Tefal everyday 1H

So far my wife is very pleased with it.

Thanks for all your input.

Les


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Don't forget an induction hob makes an excellent outside electric BBQ for cooking high odour meals like fish or curries.


----------

